# Baustein HTTP_GET richtig konfigurieren in e!COCKPIT



## Lex (24 Januar 2017)

Guten Abend an alle,

ich hoffe sehr, dass das nachfolgende kein all zu großes Problem ist. ;-)

Mein Vorhaben ist es per HTTP Befehl einen Denon Verstärker per SPS zu Steuern. Die Befehle funktionieren per Browser Eingabe einwandfrei. Jetzt wollte ich diese in die SPS einprogrammieren komme aber leider nicht weiter da nichts nach Betätigung des HTTP_GET Baustein passiert.

Es geht um den Baustein "HTTP_POST" aus der Bibliothek "WagoAppHTTP, 1.6.0.1". Hierzu hat sich zur CodeSys 2.3 einiges verändert, jedoch sollte dies nicht das Problem sein. 
Habe wie in Bild1 zu sehen ist den Baustein wie folgt Programmiert:

Bild1



Bild1.1 (im Online Modus)




Zusätzlich ist mir aufgefallen das es Warnungen zu bestimmten Bausteinen die in meinem Programm vorhanden sind bemängelt werden. Darunter fällt auch die Meldung HTTP_GET für die Yahoo_Weather Funktion. Diese Warnungen sind in Bild2 und Bild3 zu sehen. Alle restlichen Meldungen die nicht zu sehen sind haben das selbe Problem mit der VAR_PERSISTENT-Liste (immer nur eine andere Variable).

Bild2



Wenn die Warnung (IP_CONTROLL) angeklickt wird, kommt folgendes (der Fehler wird automatisch Markiert). Jeder dieser Fehler mit:  "....Möglicherweise Verlust des Vorzeichens", hat etwas mit dem "R_BUF.SIZE" zu tun, wie bei IP_CONTROLL auch:

Bild3



Der Baustein IP_CONTROLL von der OSCAT.NETWORK 121 Bibliothek, die von der offiziellen Codesys Seite für e!COCKPIT heruntergeladen wurde und installiert.

Der Baustein IP_CONTROLL wurde wie folgt Programmiert:

Bild4






Als kleine Zusatzfrage kommt hinzu, dass in den Warnungen (weit unten im Bild, Gelbes Ausrufezeichen) eine Warnung erscheint die, die Deklaration von "VAR RETAIN PERSITENT" (in Bild2 zu sehen bei Meldungen, erster Eintrag) bemängelt. Jedoch weiß ich nicht, auch mit Hilfe der PDF Dokumente, wie dies mit der Beschreibung zu lösen ist. ;-( Hoffe dies ist schnell gelöst.

Ebenso vermute ich das aufgrund des Baustein "IP_CONTROLL" der "Yahoo_Weather" Baustein nicht funktioniert, da keine Internetverbindung besteht. Der World Weather Baustein existiert nur zur Testzwecken. Diese funktioniert jedoch ebenso nicht.
Bild5

Ist im nächsten Beitrag zu finden.


Habe dieses Thema neu bearbeitet da mir vom Wago Support mitgeteilt wurde das die Bilder nicht funktionstüchtig sind. Hoffe das jetzt alles wieder funktioniert und mir jemand helfen kann.



Liebe Grüße Lex


----------



## .:WAGO::0100146:. (25 Januar 2017)

Hallo Lex,
aus dem ersten Bild heraus kann ich leider nicht sehen, wo das Problem mit den Warnungen liegt. Was auf den ersten blick zu fehlen scheint ist ein Buffer, in den die gesendeten Daten geschrieben werden können. Dies hat jedoch nichts mit den angezeigten Warnungen zu tun. Die weiteren Anhänge scheinen ungültig zu sein. Du kannst dich gerne mit den unten stehenden Kontaktdaten an uns wenden für eine gezielte Fehleranalyse.


----------



## Lex (31 Januar 2017)

Bild5:


----------



## Lex (7 März 2017)

Die Lösung:


----------

